# UAE - Stadium and Arena Development News



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Soccer Stadiums*
*Jeque Zayed Stadium*
Location:	Abu Dhabi	
Capacity: 49,500	
Built: 1979	









http://www.admedia.ae/celebrate40/en/events/event-32


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Soccer Stadiums*
*Al Jazira Club, Mohammed Bin Zayed Stadium* 
Location: Abu Dhabi	
Capacity: 42,056	
Built: 2009

Untitled by MichaelGT, on Flickr

Untitled by MichaelGT, on Flickr

Untitled by MichaelGT, on Flickr

Untitled by MichaelGT, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hazza Bin Zayed Stadium - Abu Dhabi*
http://baminternational.com/projects/hazza-bin-zayed-stadium-abu-dhabi










Design and build contract for a multi-functional stadium in the United Arab Emirates. The 25,000 seats stadium is located in Al Ain, approximately 150 kilometres east of Abu Dhabi, close to the borders of Oman.
http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...s-hazza-bin-zayed-stadium-nears-completion#11




























*The stadium is due for completion in October, before the Fifa U17 World Cup and is expected to have a 25,000-seat capacity.*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Cricket Stadium*
*Sheikh Zayed Cricket Stadium*
Location:	Abu Dhabi	
Capacity: 20,000	
Built: 2004	

Sheikh Zayed Cricket Stadium-01 by Dominic Scaglioni, on Flickr

Untitled by MichaelGT, on Flickr

The record with the coin continues... by MichaelGT, on Flickr

Untitled by MichaelGT, on Flickr

Untitled by MichaelGT, on Flickr

Untitled by MichaelGT, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Al-Wahda Sports Cultural Club, Al-Nahyan Stadium, Abu Dhabi*

Untitled by MichaelGT, on Flickr


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

what happened whith this stadium project in Al-Ain ? its still actual ?









and what about Dubai Sport City main stadium ? is still on hold ?


----------



## ttecture (Dec 11, 2012)

nazrey said:


> *Hazza Bin Zayed Stadium - Abu Dhabi*
> http://baminternational.com/projects/hazza-bin-zayed-stadium-abu-dhabi


Awesome!


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

*...*

well, frankly... without any offense but does UAE really need so many new stadiums ? is there some big public demand and need for them ? and if yes, will they be used for many people ? i don't believe the figures for UAE football league are big... isn't it just wasting of money ? thanks for serious answer.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Al Ain , Hazza Bin Zayed Stadium*





























if you want to see more Stadium pictures , Please visit below.

Stadiums in UAE


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mohammed Bin Zayed Stadium*


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

I really like this two last stadiums! :cheers:


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Dubai Sports City Multi-Purpose Stadium , 60k*










It's said that Dubai Sports City Multi-Purpose Stadium is still under constuction, not be cancelled.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

73946309


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

All of them have a Middle Eastern taste/ modern


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

LOVE THIS THREAD ...KEEP IT COMING...!


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

nazrey said:


> *Soccer Stadiums*
> *Al Jazira Club, Mohammed Bin Zayed Stadium*
> Location: Abu Dhabi
> Capacity: 42,056
> ...


The giant picture of the "beloved leader" looking down on you creaps me out!


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Are they going to renovate this stadium ?

This is not a Dubai standing stadium. 

 Favourite Rugby Stadiums 



Commandant said:


> I kinda like "The Sevens" in Dubai:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

dande said:


> The giant picture of the "beloved leader" looking down on you creaps me out!


Why ?


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Why ?



I think history of the mankind teaches us that countries where leaders deploy giant picture of statues of themselfs usualy end up in a mess. There are so many examples on every continent. In a country with a real freedom there is no need for this. Now, I am not saying UAE isn´t free nor the population is suffereing just pointing out the fact that there is a giant portrait of a ruler in a stadium. Unless his pic is on money there is no need for it to be all over town.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Hazza Bin Zayed Stadium, Abu Dhabi









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...32697.147785035330294&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Dubai , 7he Sevens Stadium , 24k (expandable to 50k)*


----------



## Ionut_Lupu (Feb 1, 2012)

What match was that, cause the stands are almost full? Didn't know that rugby was so popular in the Middle East.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Ionut_Lupu said:


> What match was that, cause the stands are almost full? Didn't know that rugby was so popular in the Middle East.


This is Dubai Sevens with mainly foreigns spectators (UK, Australians ...) that live in EAU.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

adeaide said:


> Dubai , 7he Sevens Stadium , 24k (expandable to 50k)


Expandable with the current metallic structure ?

Any renders ?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

78523844

78523807


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

adeaide said:


> if you want to see more Stadium pictures , Please visit below.
> 
> Stadiums in UAE


*Completed.*



> *Al Ain FC to face Western Region rivals to mark launch of Hazza bin Zayed Stadium*
> 
> The National staff
> 
> ...


http://www.thenational.ae/uae/al-ai...als-to-mark-launch-of-hazza-bin-zayed-stadium



> *‘LARGEST GYM IN ABU DHABI’ PLANNED FOR AL AIN’S HAZZA BIN ZAYED STADIUM​*
> posted on 31/12/2013
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.uaeinteract.com/docs/‘La...or_Al_Ain’s_Hazza_bin_Zayed_Stadium/59137.htm


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

nazrey said:


> *Cricket Stadium*
> *Sheikh Zayed Cricket Stadium*
> Location:	Abu Dhabi
> Capacity: 20,000
> ...


*Dubai Sports City Cricket Ground
21,000 seats
2009*

































http://www.dubaisportscity.ae


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Recent pictures of the Hazza bin Zayed Stadium:







http://www.sbp.de/en/build/show/2730-Hazza_Bin_Zayed_Stadium_in_Al_Ain


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Really one of the most impressive 3 tiers -30k stadium. :cheers: 

Maybe an extension is possible on main stand, with adding some steel stairs like in Durban or Cape Town.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

lol arabian gulf league:bash: wtf is that?
nice stadiums non the less.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Hazza bin Zayed Stadium - more pictures. Click to see them larger:

















http://www.arabianbusiness.com/photos/inside-al-ain-s-new-hazza-bin-zayed-stadium-534582.html


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/photos/inside-al-ain-s-new-hazza-bin-zayed-stadium-534582.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

nazrey said:


> *Soccer Stadiums*
> *Al Jazira Club, Mohammed Bin Zayed Stadium*
> Location: Abu Dhabi
> Capacity: 42,056
> ...


4 25FL towers were proposed by french

Elliptic and not rectangular stadium









http://www.adp-i.com/fr/stade-omnisports-1


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*1/4 final AFC Champions League
Al Ain (AEU) 2 - 0 Al Ittihad (KSA) *

What a great atmosphere !


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Dubai , Al-Maktoum stadium , 15k*


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325508394711703557


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Palmeiras into CWC final beating Al Ahly at Al Nahyan stadium. Strong showing from both sets of supporters, but hats off to Palmeiras fans for such a large turnout in UAE.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

More than 10k Palmeiras' supporters went to UAE.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491158716858925056


----------

